# Problemas con matriz de led 7x5



## pato82 (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola estoy intentando armar un matriz de led de 8x5 *y no me funciona* , con un micro pic16f628a, un registro de desplazamineto BC4094 , transistores BC327 y resistencia de 1.5K , adjunto la imagen en proteus a ver si me puede decir cual es el error y
como debe ser la secuencia para prender las fila en la matriz de led.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola Amigo, pues a cada salida del IC 4094 debes agregar un transistor NPN para gobernar las columnas.
Ademas que tension inyectas en el comun de los emisores de los transistores PNP?.


----------



## pato82 (Ene 31, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, los transistores pueden ser un 2n3904 ? ,  en los emisores del PNP supuestamente entran 5V y 25ma


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 31, 2012)

Saludos... en efecto pueden ser esos transistores recomendados, pero te sugiero que mejor utilices un arreglo de transistores integrado como el ULN2003, tiene exactamente 7 drivers para cada fila de tu matriz


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 31, 2012)

Hola Daniel, el amigo utiliza 8 columnas, en todo caso es mas optimo usar el ULN2804.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 31, 2012)

Oh es cierto... perdón, me deje llear por el título, en tal caso, es cierto. El ULN2804 es la opción. Y bueno, la secuencia de encendido sería.
1° enviar el dato que corresponda a las columnas que se encenderán (registro de desplazamiento)
2° encender la fila correspondiente, con el pin del PIC (acoplada a un transistor que maneje la alta corriente por supuesto).
 Repetir el proceso a una gran frecuencia.
Amigo pato 82, date una vuelta por el foro, existen varios circuitos bien documentados con esta aplicación


----------



## pato82 (Ene 31, 2012)

Si tienen Razon escribi 7x5 y es de 8x5 , tengo una ultima duda en este proyecto 

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Matriz_de_LEDS_de_7x32

utilizan un registro de desplazamiento 74HC164N y no utilizan transistores PNP ¿porque es eso ?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 31, 2012)

> utilizan un registro de desplazamiento 74HC164N y no utilizan transistores PNP ¿porque es eso ?



Se puede utilizar pero no es muy recomendable. La salida de un FF del 74HC164 no puede soportar la corriente que demandan los leds de la matriz, provocando bajo brillo en ella y un pronto deterioro del CI. Lo más recomendable es utilizar alguna interfaz con transistores que soporten dicha corriente. O en alguna ocación vi un diseño con un registro/buffer 74HC374 cableado para trabajar como registro serie.


----------



## pato82 (Feb 2, 2012)

Daniel cuanto te referis a Repetir el proceso a una gran frecuencia. ¿a que frecuencia seria? porque ahora funciona la matriz pero se ven los parpadeos de los led


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 2, 2012)

Como se trata de una matriz pequeña sería del orden de cientos de Hertz, unos 300 diría yo como inicio. ¿A que frecuencia lo estas probando?


----------



## pato82 (Feb 2, 2012)

Estoy trabajando con un pic16f628a a 4MHz , de todas maneras te estoy hablando de la simulacion
en proteus es donde veo los parpadeos de los led


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 2, 2012)

Bien... con esa frecuencia está perfecto que trabaje el PIC, ahora fijate en los retrasos que demoras en "actualizar" los datos de la matriz, es necesario reducirlo para evitar esos parpadeos.
Una buena práctica es utilizar el TMR0 como base de tiempo, que genere una interrupción cada 4ms y está interrupción se encargue de actualizar los datos de la matriz


----------



## pato82 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok otra vez gracias por tu respuesta, aca subi una imagen de proteus en el estado actual del proyecto
con transistores bc327 en las filas y 2n3904 en las columnas , en donde tengo una duda es si hace falta
colar RESISTENCIAS DE BASE en ambos transistores ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 3, 2012)

Amigo debes colocar una R limitadora en cada base de transistor por lo tanto son 13. Ademas debes agregar otra R limitadora en el colector de cada transistor PNP.
Quizas tengas un problema con la polarizacion de los transistores PNP. Si el controlador no alcanza en sus salidas conectadas a las bases una tension igual o superior a la tension de emisor de los mismos estos quedaran conduciendo!!!. Debes tener cuidado con ese  detalle.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola, para tu diseño, como te menciona el amigo Gudino, si debes de colocar los resistores, de unos 4k7 me parecen suficiente. Además agrega unos resistores limitadores de corriente para los leds de las columnas, un valor de 100 ohms para empezar estaría bien.

Siguiendo con la idea de utilizar unos transistores integrados, el ULN2803 incorpora ya los resistores de la base para los transistores. Saludos


----------



## pato82 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok el arreglo ULN2804 es para reemplazar a los 2n3904 y para reemplazar a los bc327 que arreglo seria el mejor ?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 5, 2012)

Creo que no existe un arreglo similar en transistores PNP (al menos no en DIP), allí si no va  a quedar de otra que usar los transistores discretos


----------



## pato82 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok gracias por todo daniel y gudino ya pude hacer funcionar correctamente mi matriz de led ahora voy a intenter ampliar la misma para poder hacer un cartel, si tengo alguna otra duda vuelvo a consultar


----------



## Dario (Feb 5, 2012)

podrias compartir el codigo aqui en el foro, _yo hice una hace un par de semanas y aca esta_. veras, es una manera de agradecer la ayuda que te han dado. saludosss


----------



## pato82 (Feb 5, 2012)

Aca les dejo el codigo en proteus y pcw ccs de la matriz de led de 5x8


----------



## yurasi (Nov 17, 2015)

Hola. Buen día a todos. Recurro a ustedes con un problema que tengo.
Estoy tratando de hacer un letrero que se desplace de derecha a izquierda con dos matrices 7x5

Visto que el mensaje me sale en los dos a la vez y quisiera saber cómo puedo corregir esto, ya que uso el comando ShiftOut de PICBasic Pro.

Adjunto los archivos y de antemano, gracias.


----------

